# Another royal not eating post



## Montypython3010 (14 d ago)

Hello I know this is a common question but I've followed all the advice I've read and still struggling. I have an adult 6 yo royal python which we bought at the end of October. The shop said he'd eaten there and said to feed him every week. I've tried him on large rats, and smaller (60g) multimammates. There has only been one successful feed since we got him, where I warmed the multimammate up next to the fire before feeding. Attempts to do the same with rats or do the boiling water thing have failed. Every attempt since has failed. I've tried leaving them in the viv too but no joy. So he's only eaten once since end of Oct. He shed his skin about 2 weeks ago so was wondering whether that would be the reason why he had gone off his food, but ive tried twice this week and nothing. One 60g rat in 2 months doesn't seem enough...any tips? He has a 4ft viv, he's 4 ft himself, has a ceramic heater, 2 hides, plants, sticks to climb, moss and orchid bark plus a uvb lamp on a timer so don't think it can be his environment that's the issue? His viv is in the living room where it's been since we brought him home. Any advice would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Fizzy1991 (8 mo ago)

I wouldn’t worry to much just yet start weighing him to make sure he doesn't start to lose weight . If he dose get fecal test done to rule out any internal parasites. I also wouldn’t push a feed on him if he has refused and still not ate by morning I would wait a week before trying to feed again can stress them out and escalate the problem.

I have had success with picky eaters before by braining my rats and avoid getting my scent on them,could also see if they would take another prey if you usaly feed rats feed a mouse or chick.
Also doubt it is the case with your but I have a good results when all els fails by temporality moving them to small dark enclosed space like a tub usaly gets them back on there food
Wouldn’t worry to much just yet they are natorius for going on hunger strike had one go 6 months before in the end I put him down for brumation when he came out of it snapped up first meal I offered him


----------



## Fizzy1991 (8 mo ago)

Montypython3010 said:


> Hello I know this is a common question but I've followed all the advice I've read and still struggling. I have an adult 6 yo royal python which we bought at the end of October. The shop said he'd eaten there and said to feed him every week. I've tried him on large rats, and smaller (60g) multimammates. There has only been one successful feed since we got him, where I warmed the multimammate up next to the fire before feeding. Attempts to do the same with rats or do the boiling water thing have failed. Every attempt since has failed. I've tried leaving them in the viv too but no joy. So he's only eaten once since end of Oct. He shed his skin about 2 weeks ago so was wondering whether that would be the reason why he had gone off his food, but ive tried twice this week and nothing. One 60g rat in 2 months doesn't seem enough...any tips? He has a 4ft viv, he's 4 ft himself, has a ceramic heater, 2 hides, plants, sticks to climb, moss and orchid bark plus a uvb lamp on a timer so don't think it can be his environment that's the issue? His viv is in the living room where it's been since we brought him home. Any advice would be appreciated thanks


And yes some times a snake will go off food before and after shedding


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I found the hairdryer method best. Defrost a multi at room temperature. When ready to feed, get multi, hairdryer and feeding tongs as near to the viv as possible. Blast the multi with the hairdryer on medium/high heat. Once whole multi is warm to touch, give extra blast to head. Immediately dangle near your Royal to get it's interest. Re blast with hairdryer if needed ( I set a 3 tries limit). My Royal started feeding like a champ doing this and has now started taking food left in it's viv (nearly a year on). 

My Royal stops feeding around 2 weeks before a shed and I give it a week after before offering a feed. 

You could also try slightly smaller prey. 

What are you temperatures and humidity like?


----------



## Montypython3010 (14 d ago)

Thanks. I've tried with a hairdryer but didn't have any luck with that. I'll give different prey a go. 32.5 hot side and usually about 25 cold side, he spends most of his time in his hide in the cold side. Humidity is 50% usually, viv is sprayed twice a day.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Firstly you don't need to spray the enclosure on a daily basis. Misting the air can be beneficial once the snake has started to clear from the blue stage of the shedding process. Based on the description you have the enclosure set correctly, but wonder how you are measuring the temps.

Royals are known for fasting for a multitude of reasons and we will never really get to the bottom of it. I recently made a change of heating to each enclosure containing a royal and since then one (a mature female) has refused food where the feeding a week before the change she would have a strong food drive. She gets offered a small rat once a month and if she refuses it I try again a month later. When Royals do fast it can be worrying, but it should be expected. It's well documented and shouldn't come as a shock, even when it can last for six months or more, especially in males.

The use of a hairdryer to warm up the food item is good as it not only warms the food item, it also saturates the air with scent, which is a good trigger, but if the snake is in fasting mode then it's no guarantee. All you can do is monitor the snakes appearance and weigh it when you have the opportunity (such as spot cleaning) and reduce the feeding times to once a month to save waste. 

If you use the forums search option you can find all the previous posts on the subject (there are lots as its one of the most frequently asked questions) and you will see what worked for others and how long their snakes fasted for.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Given its age, and it was feeding at the shop before you bought it, I suspect your husbandry isn't quite right


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

2 sides of info I can give. 

First, check EVERY single habitat need is being met. Temps, thermal gradient, humidity, and most importantly, where the viv is (is it high traffic, drafty, lots of flashing lights etc)

If you know all of them are ok then the answer is normally the easy one. Like my oldest Royal, males just sometimes don't want to eat in the winter. Mine goes late September to April without eating, EVERY year (except weirdly this year he ate till the end of Nov). Weigh him, check him once a month, so long as there's no significant weight loss you will be ok. 

If you really want to kickstart his hunger add critical care to his water. It can kick them back into hunger mode while giving them much needed vitamins etc.


----------

